# Feather and Precious need a new home!! (Allergy Cats)



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

Feather, all white, female, she is at least 10 years old my friend got her as an adult cat so she is around that age. I don't think that its food that shes allergic too just stuff in the air i guess. in the winter time she loses some of her fur and gets red bumps. she has a shot that she can get for it but most of the time they just couldnt afford it. The allergies make her lose some of her fur during part of the year. She is spayed, declawed, and is indoor kitty oh and did I mentioned she drools? I wish I could take her in but we have a house fool of puppies that somebody dumped in my yard and I can't not even foster them. She gets along well with other cats and is extremly friend with strangers. 










Precious is female, brown, fixed, declawed, and she was a kitten when my friend got her in 3rd grade so shes just like 8 or 9. I didn't get a chance to meet this girl so I don't know much about her except that she gorges her self with food and than she vomits it. She also has the same allergies as Feather but my friend says with a shot it can be treated.


----------

